# Final Results Of Northwood Coyote Challenge



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Final Results of 4th Annual Coyote Challenge


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow,sounds like a good time and a pile of coyotes for 1 day.Congrats!


----------

